# First oil change service cost at 13k miles



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey guys,

so the dash has lit up telling me its time for the old girls first service.

The car is on a lease so im assuming ill have to take it to an Audi dealership for services, so i just wanted to know roughly what i should be looking at price wise so that i can barter and not get knocked.

Any advise would be great, thanks!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

TTKiid said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> so the dash has lit up telling me its time for the old girls first service.
> 
> ...


After 3 years Audi's fixed price serving is:

TT
Interim Service £170
Major Service £338

TTS
Interim Service £187
Major Service £375

TTRS
Interim Service £309
Major Service £465

Obviously your car isn't 3 years old... but I would play dumb, point out these prices, and then ask what it is they are doing that costs extra on a new vehicle, or conversely would not be doing to a car over 3 years old!
Regardless, it should give you a price to aim at.

Edit: Unfortunately as you are on lease, you can not switch from the fixed interval to longlife service intervals. Fixed intervals is a condition of leasing I am told.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

13k seems way too early. My first oil change service became due at 19k. I'd recommend calling a few dealers in your area, as I found prices vary, a lot! There was a variance of £80 between two of them and one, Essex Audi (near Stansted Airport) couldn't give me a slot with a loan car for two months. That was frankly a joke and talking to the service Bod was like having a conversation with a brick wall. Another dealer (Cambridge) got me in within a two week time frame and I got another TT as a loaner.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I got 16K on mine before it was due,paid £280 at Hereford Audi.Cardiff/Bristol wanted £360 and would not move on price even though I bought the car from them.


----------



## PTHOM (Oct 29, 2016)

My TT will be due its 1st service in july when it will be 19 mths old and i estimate will have 7500 on the clock.Instead of having 1st service then and major service only 6mths later,the dealer offered combined 1st and major service combined in july for£385 which could be more economical due to low mileage.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

If it's on fxed service interval then 1st oil service is lesser of 9000 miles / 1 year, and 1st inspection service is lesser of 19000 miles / 2 years.

The typical price you will get quoted for an oil service by an Audi dealer is around £250. An independent may do it for half that. I don't know if it helped but getting my seats fixed under warranty a short while after the service at the local dealer was easy, who knows if that would have been the case if not.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I have just paid £285, no deals available. 13k Miles 2 year old TTS


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

I got first oil change prompt this month at around 11.5k and paid £265 at my local dealership


----------



## marrog08 (Jul 26, 2009)

Norwich Audi quoted £225 for oil change, had it completed at Independant German Car specialist all Audi genuine parts and oil £132 all in inc new sump plug.

Sump plug? Is this replaced every oil change?


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

It's resetting the computer and entering into the Audi online service history you need to be sure of


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

You do not need to go to Audi, just go to an Audi specialist independent who is linked to the Audi servicing database. I use 4 rings in Dartford. Oil changes on my TTS were £70. Just PX the car at Audi, no issues with the service record and all services apart from one were done at 4 Rings. Don't waste your money at Audi


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Pugliese said:


> You do not need to go to Audi, just go to an Audi specialist independent who is linked to the Audi servicing database. I use 4 rings in Dartford. Oil changes on my TTS were £70. Just PX the car at Audi, no issues with the service record and all services apart from one were done at 4 Rings. Don't waste your money at Audi


i was told that if it was NOT Audi and say Volks or an Audi independent specialist then the car would be deemed non Audi Approved. Come resale could pose an issue?


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

jhoneyman said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> > You do not need to go to Audi, just go to an Audi specialist independent who is linked to the Audi servicing database. I use 4 rings in Dartford. Oil changes on my TTS were £70. Just PX the car at Audi, no issues with the service record and all services apart from one were done at 4 Rings. Don't waste your money at Audi
> ...


*Well, I think you were being strung a line from Audi servicing. As I said I P/ex mine with an independent servicing history, 2 days later it is on their website as an Audi Approved https://www.inchcapeaudi.co.uk/vehicles ... k-3179102/ - mind you with all the wrong details - it has a dsg box and 20" wheels*


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Pugliese said:


> You do not need to go to Audi, just go to an Audi specialist independent who is linked to the Audi servicing database. I use 4 rings in Dartford. Oil changes on my TTS were £70. Just PX the car at Audi, no issues with the service record and all services apart from one were done at 4 Rings. Don't waste your money at Audi


 Hope you don't mind me asking what quality of oil/filter was used and can these people reset the computer?.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

daddow said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> > You do not need to go to Audi, just go to an Audi specialist independent who is linked to the Audi servicing database. I use 4 rings in Dartford. Oil changes on my TTS were £70. Just PX the car at Audi, no issues with the service record and all services apart from one were done at 4 Rings. Don't waste your money at Audi
> ...


*All OEM parts used and yes they can reset and programme everything, along with recording the service on the Audi servicing database. The only thing they have to charge for are software updates but they can tell you if one is due and if your car is still under warranty you can pop it back to Audi for the free update. I would add that I have no affiliation with 4 rings, its just they have given me 10 years of fantastic service.
*


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replies on this guys, much appreciated!

Ive just got off the phone to Audi Crawley and the guy said its probably worth getting the full service and oil change done at the same time. Initially quoted me £421, and then £378 after i said id probably look around.

Does that seem reasonable? Ive also asked them to look at the rusting wheel hubs (which i know is a common issue with the TT) so hopefully they would sort that also. No software updates required apparently, which i thought was a bit strange as its 18 months old now, but hey?

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

TTKiid said:


> Thanks for the replies on this guys, much appreciated!
> 
> Ive just got off the phone to Audi Crawley and the guy said its probably worth getting the full service and oil change done at the same time. Initially quoted me £421, and then £378 after i said id probably look around.
> 
> ...


I get it that some don't want to go the Indie route but that price does not sound reasonable at 13k miles. I would be calling some other main dealers, to drive that price down


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

TTKiid said:


> I've just got off the phone to Audi Crawley and the guy said its probably worth getting the full service and oil change done at the same time. Initially quoted me £421, and then £378 after i said id probably look around.


Well, a major service *includes* an oil change and an interim service is basically *just* an oil change. So you're not really having both done together!

Audi recommendation:
Fixed Service schedule
* Less than 10,000 miles per annum
* Mainly city/town centre driving
* Short journeys
Oil-change service: Fixed to every 9,000*/ 1 year 
Inspection service: Fixed to every 19,000 miles*/ 2 years

Flexible Service schedule
* More than 10,000 miles per annum
* Motorway and main road driving
* Mainly longer distance journeys
Oil-change service: Variable to a maximum of 19,000 miles*/ 2 years
Inspection service: Fixed to every 19,000 miles*/ 2 years

I do up to about 10K per year, but mainly longer distance and motorway driving. So have my car set to flexible schedule. Usually this means a inspection/major service every 2 years and skip the oil change services.

So theoretically if you were to switch to flexible service you'd have another 6 months (or 6,000 miles). But that depends on what sort of driving you do as to if you think flexible service is appropriate. Also, as I said previously, I'm told cars on contract hire need to be on the fixed schedule regardless.

Perhaps a bit out of the way for you, but I cannot recommend Five Oaks Audi highly enough. I've always found them a lot more personal than most of the large Audi dealerships. Will collect your car from you if required. My work mate here has his car collected from Burgess Hill (20 miles). Courtesy car or lift to/from local towns also an option.


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Hmmm, maybe im not getting such a deal then. Ill have a phone around tomorrow and see if i can get the price any lower. Ive got the car over 3 years, doing approx 7-8k miles per year. So effectively i should only have to service / oil change it once, or so ive been led to believe...


----------



## Tommyg (Jan 3, 2016)

marrog08 said:


> Norwich Audi quoted £225 for oil change, had it completed at Independant German Car specialist all Audi genuine parts and oil £132 all in inc new sump plug.
> 
> Sump plug? Is this replaced every oil change?


Can I ask which one you used in Norwich ?


----------



## bezza (Nov 26, 2016)

My first Oil Service was just due on my 2016 TT RS 8S.

Spoke to my two local Audi dealers. First one quoted £356, who then agreed to reduce cost down to £311. Second dealer quoted £389, who then reduced down to £340 when I said another dealer had quoted £311.

This to me sounded very expensive just for an oil and filter change.

So I contacted a local VAG specialist and asked them to quote. They quoted £195.

I was then able to get my local Audi dealer to price match that quote as per the Audi UK servicing price match policy.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

marrog08 said:


> Norwich Audi quoted £225 for oil change, had it completed at Independant German Car specialist all Audi genuine parts and oil £132 all in inc new sump plug.
> 
> Sump plug? Is this replaced every oil change?


Yes, it`s a plastic one. I bought a couple in April at £2.40 each. Now over double the price on the same website :? 
http://www.theskodashop.co.uk/product/S ... _06L103801

Oil filters used to be £5.83, now £8.29.
http://www.theskodashop.co.uk/product/0 ... _06L115562


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

pcbbc said:


> TTKiid said:
> 
> 
> > I've just got off the phone to Audi Crawley and the guy said its probably worth getting the full service and oil change done at the same time. Initially quoted me £421, and then £378 after i said id probably look around.
> ...


As I understand it Interim and Major service are what Audi offers to owners of cars 3+ years old. With cars under 3 years its an Oil change service and Inspection service. So not quite the same things. However I've not been able to find a clear definition of what Audi actually carry out in an Inspection service. It may or may not include an oil change.

@TTKiid - I've just booked mine in today for combined Oil change and Inspection service. I was quoted £421 like you at first but after ringing round a couple of other dealers got it down to £378. I'm having the pollen filter and air con service done for another 100 quid as I don't expect to be going back again for the best part of another 2 years, so get it all done and out of the way.
I will have done about 14500 miles in 18 months when it goes in. The Inspection service would have been due at 19 months.


----------

